# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  4η Παναττική Έκθεση Πτηνών Συντροφιάς / 16-18.11.18

## koukoulis

Καλησπέρα. 
Ανοίγω το Θέμα προς ενημέρωση. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μέχρι τώρα είχα την τύχη να παρεβρεθώ σε όλες τις προηγούμενες αντίστοιχες Εκθέσεις, και παρότι δεν είμαι καθόλου ειδικός στις ράτσες των πτηνών, κάθε φορά έφευγα εντυπωσιασμένος με τα - κατά κοινή ομολογία - εξαιρετικά αντιπροσωπευτικά δείγματα που εκτίθεντο. Παρά λοιπόν το γεγονός ότι τα πουλάκια, και οι εκτροφείς τους, όπως και να το κάνουμε, ταλαιπωρούνται για λίγες ημέρες (συνωστισμός, φώτα, μικρά κλουβιά, πολυκοσμία), νομίζω ότι αξίζει κανείς να επισκεφτεί τη συγκεκριμένη Έκθεση. 
Ίσως μάλιστα θα μπορούσαν στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα μέλη του Φόρουμ να κανονίσουν να συναντηθούν στην Έκθεση,  ώστε να "μοιραστούν" τις εμπειρίες - οφθαλμόλουτρο σε πανδαισία χρωμάτων και σχήμάτων. Όπως και να έχει πάντως, εύχομαι όσο περισσότεροι μπορούμε / μπορέσουμε, να απολαύσουμε την έκθεση.

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλη επιτυχία ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Δεν την χάνω με τίποτα

----------


## Ariadni

Δεν έχει τύχει να πάω ποτέ αλλά η ιδέα να μαζευτούμε όσοι θέλουμε και να πάμε μ αρέσει πολύ μιας και όσοι είναι γνώστες θα μας διαφωτισουν λίγο παραπάνω 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Λεω να ερθω και εγω, αν και δεν εχω παει ποτε, ας κανουμεν την αρχη

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Καλύτερα είναι Παρασκευή που θα έχει λιγότερο κόσμο και θα είναι και τα ιθαγενή στη θέση τους... Απλά το ΣΚ βολεύει τους περισσότερους. Όποτε μπορέσετε να το συνδυάσουμε με καφεδάκι μετά είμαι μέσα

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Παρασκευή

----------


## Ariadni

Η ιδέα να κάνουμε μια ομαδική επίσκεψη στην έκθεση φάνηκε να άρεσε οπότε σκεφτήκαμε να το οργανώσουμε λίγο και να συνδυάσουμε και ένα καφεδάκι μαζί έτσι για να τα πούμε και από κοντά. Το καφεδάκι λέμε πάλι Σάββατο απόγευμα κατά τις 7.30 στο γνωστό μέρος. Όσον αφορά την έκθεση επειδή κάποιοι θέλουν Παρασκευή και κάποιοι Σάββατο είπαμε να κάνουμε μια ανοιχτή ψηφοφορία (θα φαίνεται δηλαδή ποιος ψηφίζει τι) για χάριν συντομίας και ευκολίας για να δούμε ποιος θέλει και πότε και αν μαζευτούν κάμποσοι και τις δύο μέρες μπορεί να γίνουν και δύο γκρουπ και να βρεθούμε όλοι μαζί στον καφέ του Σαββάτου.
Οπότε θέλουμε μία ψήφο για το ποια μέρα προτιμάτε και μία ψήφο στο "Θα έρθω στον καφέ" αν αποφασίσετε ότι θέλετε να έρθετε για να ξέρουμε πόσοι μαζευόμαστε!

----------


## amastro

Καλή ευκαιρία για συνάντηση και για χάζεμα στην έκθεση.

----------


## IscarioTis

Και το ειχα ξεχασει 
Για το αλλο σαββατο μιλαμε τωρα ετσι?

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Παρασκευή απόγευμα λέω να πάω με τα πιτσιρίκια... Δε λέω όχι σε καφέ μετά γιατί μένω δίπλα και τα ..παρκάρω εύκολα!

Σάββατο θα ξανά πάω μια βόλτα στην έκθεση, ώστε κατά τις 7:30 να είμαι στην καφετέρια για το καφεδάκι της παρέας... Επειδή κλείνει η έκθεση το βραδάκι, λογικά θα πάμε πριν τον καφέ (όλοι μαζί νομίζω λίγο δύσκολο αν είναι πολλές οι συμμετοχές, κανονίζουμε μεταξύ μας ή βρισκόμαστε εκεί). Υπολογίζω κατά τις 5 να είμαι εκεί και όποιος θέλει την περπατάμε μαζί

----------


## MacGyver

Άλλος για τη βάρκα μας σήμερα? Θα βάλω πρώτος φωτογραφίες μου φαίνεται. ..

----------


## ndlns

Τελικά, θα κανονίσουμε για αύριο απόγευμα επίσκεψη - καφεδάκι; Εγώ είμαι μέσα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Το έχουμε κανονίσει ήδη για αύριο....

----------


## ndlns

Πότε και δεν το είδα; Πες ώρα και μέρος, να με παιδεύεις θες; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Στραβομάρα, από πάνω είναι... Με συγχωρείτε, 19:30 λοιπόν! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Πήγαμε στην έκθεση σήμερα και ... απογοητευτήκαμε....

Δυστυχώς δεν έχει πολλά εκθέματα γενικότερα και σχεδόν καθόλου ιθαγενή... Σε μισή ώρα την είχαμε γυρίσει όλη, μαζί με τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο να βγάζουμε φωτογραφίες σχεδόν όλα τα πουλάκια... Καμία σχέση με άλλες χρονιές, χωρίς να θέλω να μειώσω τον κόπο κανενός. Ετοιμάζω μερικές φωτογραφίες και ραντεβού αύριο...

----------


## MacGyver



----------


## koukoulis

Παιδιά να κάνω και εγώ δύο ερωτήσεις που είμαι ολίγον (έως πολύ) γκάου στους δρόμους και μετά από μία ημέρα ούτε και θυμάμαι διευθύνσεις..
1. Πού είναι αυτό το εκθεσιακό κέντρο στο οποίο είναι η έκθεση; Γνωρίζει κανείς οδό και αριθμό;
2. Ο καφές έχει οριστεί για τις 19.30 στο γνωστό μέρος (Άλσος Περιστερίου); Διεύθυνση αυτού;

----------


## ndlns

Είναι και τα δύο δίπλα. Μπροστά από το εκθεσιακό κέντρο περνάει η Δωδεκανήσου, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Κάνε μια αναζήτηση στο Google και θα σου βγάλει το χάρτη.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Εγώ θα είμαι κατά τις 7 στην έκθεση και μετά καφεδάκι! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Τελικά η έκθεση με παρέα είναι πιο ωραία...
και ακόμα πιο ωραίο το καφεδάκι και η μπυριτσα μετά...

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλη η εκθεση δεν λεω  αλλα η καφεδουμπα μετα εγραψε.βεβαια δεν πηρα καφε ή μπυρα αλλα νταξει μωρεεε

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

